# My Apistogramma cacatuoides Pair.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a Flash orange male and a orange female(she seems more red).

Enjoy guys! I am just about to start breeding them.


----------



## SandeepD (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Kelly,
nice pics...beautiful pair

Sandeep


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you Sandeep.


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Now thats a tease. Had a few a long time ago and havent seen any since.
Amazing fish! good luck breeding


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Beautiful and fish and great pics!!!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Very nice looking fish. I was thinking about putting a pair of these into my 40g long tank as I no longer have rams.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I am sure they would thrive in a 40 long. And thanks .


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice fish. Any luck getting them to spawn? How big are they?

I have a small pair of agassizii and im looking forward to them becoming mature.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey Kelly 
Should I go with just a pair or do you think 1m 2f would be better.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Dis said:


> Nice fish. Any luck getting them to spawn? How big are they?
> 
> I have a small pair of agassizii and im looking forward to them becoming mature.


Hey Dis, I sure did, they spawn every 10 or so days now. The fry seem to be a challenge though. The pair are actually roughly the same size, about 1 1/2 inches. My fry are currently 5mm. Good luck with the agassizii they are nice looking little apistos.

@Julian I would probably just go with 1m 1f since the one female will become dominant and both the male and female will pick on the smaller female. your tank will have lots of space for the single female to evade the male if she needs to.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Thats cool. My male is about 1 1/2 inches. Looking forward to them spawning. 

Goodluck with the fry. Will you eventually remove them or keep them in the same tank?


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Great thanks for the info, i'll pick up a pair when i'm able.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Dis said:


> Thats cool. My male is about 1 1/2 inches. Looking forward to them spawning.
> 
> Goodluck with the fry. Will you eventually remove them or keep them in the same tank?


Well if you leave them with the parents then they will do a lot of the work. just make sure there are no others to disturb them. I usually remove the fry for most fish but apistos are pretty good parents.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Great thanks for the advice. Right now my pair has a 40 gallon for themselves. Just some plecos and cherry shrimp. They shouldnt have too many problems if they do decide to spawn.

Ive only had them for a few months now.

Side note, I love your 180 gallon. I might be setting one up this summer and Im thinking about some geophagus altifrons. Is your fx5 enough to filter the tank? The biggest tank I have is a 75...it will be a welcome addition.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Dis said:


> Great thanks for the advice. Right now my pair has a 40 gallon for themselves. Just some plecos and cherry shrimp. They shouldnt have too many problems if they do decide to spawn.
> 
> Ive only had them for a few months now.
> 
> Side note, I love your 180 gallon. I might be setting one up this summer and Im thinking about some geophagus altifrons. Is your fx5 enough to filter the tank? The biggest tank I have is a 75...it will be a welcome addition.


Ah thank you! I do like the FX5 but wish I had another on the opposite end. Still does a decent job. A smaller Canister would be a huge help though if you cant get another FX5. Im selling my tapajos If you are interested in some of them, 3" atm .


----------

